# Great Day Offshore!



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey Guys, Ghostface and I decided to go out this morning in hopes of finding a school of mahi, a BFT, or something pelagic (and tasty). We started off trolling to about 3-3.5 nm off the beach until we hit about 50 ft of water. We started trolling west when all of a sudden I look at the depth finder and there was some structure (first structure I have found out there on my own, feel pretty dang happy about it lol). I pull up to the spot and as I drop down I see just a sea of red and grey rise off the bottom. I have never in my life seen so many red snapper and triggerfish hanging right below the surface! It was so bad that the triggerfish were trying to leap out of the water and attack my piece of a cigcicle. Ghostface and I drop down and catch a few hoss snapper then I went to tackle the triggerfish since they are back in season. It was too cool to throw some chunked cigar minnow in the water, watch the triggerfish eat it, pick out the biggest one and catch him. Literally shooting fish in a barrel! You could've used a dip net for these guys! Limit was caught in 10 minutes and many more were released. After playing with the bottom spot (and marking it ) we trolled back in. Ghostface had a really nice king (about 30 inches) and let it go. We continued back then my reel starts screaming! After 5 minutes of a battle Ghostface gaffs the smoker of a king mackerel. What a day! Triggerfish, Kings, and lots of endangered red snapper! If only the snapper were in season!!! I don't have the GoPro we used so I might have to make Ghostface edit some video! The triggerfish even came up and bit the GoPro when I stuck it in the water to film them. Should be some awesome footage!

If anyone has a smoker and wants to smoke some king let me know, I have tons of it all filleted up and ready to go! 

-Tight Lines


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Awesome day! Makes me want to make the drive from college right now. And the pelagic bite is only going to get better too.


----------



## Ghostface Fishah (Aug 25, 2013)

That trigger looks big enough to have it's own remora. Hahah


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome days. 

Watch those uncovered toes around those triggers.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very cool! Congrats on an awesome day.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Looks like a great day! I'm with you iJabo, I go to school in auburn and I'll be making the trek on away game weekends.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Where'd you launch out of? Sounds like a great day to be fishing. GT


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Way cool trip. I've got to stop being lazy and get offshore.


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Ga Transplant, We launched off of Johnsons beach and trolled towards the Pensacola Pass


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

http://youtu.be/E9kAablFF_o

Short little video of the triggerfish and snapper that were hanging out right underneath my kayak!

(Tried to post video to where you don't have to go to Youtube but its not working)


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice report. Also, the video was nice. :thumbsup: Just wish it was a little longer in length.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good hole. They are like large Piranhas. 

Film was good but a bit brief.


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah that was the only footage that would send via email. Once I get all the footage I will edit up a video and post it! I have longer clips of the underwater footage on the GoPro


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Thats awesome man. Nice job and thanks for the report.


----------



## King Daddy (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome. I haven't seen the triggers that close to the surface in a long time.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

If I weren't so busy playing Army I would take you up on smoking some fish. I have a traeger grill and it smokes fish like a dream! Nice haul man!


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Just wait til October. Hang on.


----------

